# no pudo ser



## picard81

Salve a tutti,
*no pudo ser*
può essere reso in italiano da: *non ci sono riuscito*?
il contesto è il seguente:
si parla di un'iniziativa tentata da una persona che, dopo averla descritta, ammette il proprio fallimento.
Grazie


----------



## Agró

*no pudo ser* es impersonal; quizá *non ci sono riuscito* se aleja mucho del original.

Le mie tentative:
Non è stato possibile (?).
Non ci fu verso (?).


----------



## picard81

Non è stato possibile suona benissimo...


----------



## Agró

picard81 said:


> Non è stato possibile suona benissimo...


E 'non ci fu verso'? Troppo _camilleriana_, forse?


----------



## Neuromante

"Non ci fu verso" me suena más bien a "no hubo ocasión".


----------



## rgr

Según el contexto que describes, podría ser
*no lo logré/conseguí.* por ejemplo
He tratado de aprender a esquiar pero no lo conseguí
Saludos
Rosa Graciela


----------



## Neuromante

rgr said:


> Según el contexto que describes, podría ser
> *no lo logré/conseguí.* por ejemplo
> He tratado de aprender a esquiar pero no lo conseguí
> Saludos
> Rosa Graciela



Está pidiendo la traducción del español  al italiano, no es por nada.


----------



## rgr

Disculpa la metedura de pata.


----------



## pilloa

Direi "Non ce la ho fatta".


----------



## Duncan#21

pilloa said:


> Direi "Non ce la ho fatta".


Non ce l'ho fatta, semmai.


----------



## Neuromante

"No pudo ser" es impersonal, no puede traducirse con "Non ce l´ho fatta" Además, los tiempos verbales no corresponden, la frase española se refiere a algo más pasado (Usando los parámetros italianos) algo ya concluido y dejado en el pasado.

Las traducciones de Agró a mi me parecen bastante buenas.


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> E 'non ci fu verso'? Troppo _camilleriana_, forse?


 A me piace.
Non ci fu verso = non ci fu modo.
¡Ni modo!



> non c'è verso, non esiste il *modo*: non c'è verso di farlo studiare.
> Italiano compatto - Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli editore


----------



## El tano trucho

Neuromante said:


> Las traducciones de Agró a mi me parecen bastante buenas.


----------



## esteban

Forse "non si è concretizzato"...


Saludos
esteban


----------

